# Jogies (Jones Pogies)



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

While I'm waiting for my LBS to get and assemble my new Pugs for winter commuting, I've started putting together a set of Pogies for Jones Loop H-bars, which will be on the bike. I find that I use some of the inner hand positions fairly frequently, so I wanted to make sure that they still gave me access.

Took the first steps today and started a pattern. I thought that a stapler and paper would work fairly well... and at looks like it did:














I have some nice black cotton duck to wax for the outers, and some green 20/80 wool/rayon felt for the inners. Should provide plenty of wind insulation, and hopefully just enough thermal that I won't be roasting.








Current plan is to either put in some snaps or eyelets for laces around the bar opening. Although I suppose I could use velcro as well... have to think about it some.

I have plenty of time, so won't be rushing construction...


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Subscribed, I'll be making similar ones soon for my Titec H-Bars.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

I have some of these:
Classic Accessories 78127 QuadGear Extreme Black ATV Protection Mitts : Amazon.com : Automotive

Although I think mine cost all of $16 at the time I bought them last year. I have been happy with them and they cover & allow acess to the whole jones loop bar, which is nice. They have a slick inner so you don't get hung up inside them but have like a Cordura type outer for durability. Pogies rock! Making your own is cool! I lack basic sewing skills.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Making your own is cool! I lack basic sewing skills.


I'm an engineer by trade. Fabric is just another material; wood, metal, cloth, whatever. It's all just engineering.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Fabric cut and pinned tonight. This is, actually, at least 1/2 done at this point. Just need to sew the inner seams, press and add the edging, and invert.

Like any construction project, getting your materiel cut to size and ready to put together is the key in making a nice-looking end product. If you look at the arm ends, I have added an outward curve on the top layer, and an inward curve on the bottom. This should help keep snow out when I'm off the bike. The more I think about it, the more I like velcro for closing the bar-end side. Easy to sew in, cheap, and makes adding/removing the pogies easier.









Oh, and one benefit of using waxed canvas... no need to find stiffeners.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

So, I've sewn up the seams, folded and added the edging on the outer edges. This results in fully assembled, but not yet water-resistant pogies:








Here's a close-up of the outer edging on the top curve.








The final step is the most fun. Melt together about 10-20% beeswax and 80-90% parafin, grab an old paintbrush, and brush the wax onto your canvas outers. This gives you something that looks like the pogie on the right. Then take a heat gun and use it to heat and melt the wax. Capillary action pulls the wax into the fabric leaving you with dry, water-resistant waxed cotton duck pogies (on the left).








You can't really see the difference between the waxed and unwaxed cloth when it's black like this, but it stiffens up the cloth a lot, and you can just barely feel the wax. The result doesn't even need any stiffeners to hold shape because the waxed cloth does it for you.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

Subscribed. 

Be sure and post some pics once yer Pug gets home. My Loop is in the mail and I'm totally stoked on what you got going on here with the waxed canvas. Very curious to know how much structure you'll get out of it.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Hmmm. Must have forgotten to post the pictures over here when the bike came in. I just got back from vacation, so I'm hoping to actually RIDE it soon. 

View attachment 838376

View attachment 838377

View attachment 838378

View attachment 838380

View attachment 838379


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Finished up my Jogies tonight by adding velcro loops to keep them from wandering on the bars. I may need to make some more alterations, but at this point, they'll need riding and testing to figure that out.

Here's the finished product. There is no support or structure in them other than the waxed canvas and 2 loops of velcro to hold them to the bars, and this is in the warm inside.When they get out in the cold they're even stiffer








Slide them on the bars inside out and feel around to mark where you want the velcro loops. If you don't have fabric pens, soap works just fine. Since I have ergon grips at the end of my bars, I couldn't put a loop there. Instead, I added one around the brake mount, and one around the bars near the end velcro.








Sew on the velcro. I have some 2-sided self sticking velco strap from REI that works well, as you don't have to worry about where to put the male and female halves of the straps.








I also finished up a 2nd waxed-canvas saddle cover for winterization. Here's a shot of it pinned up before sewing in the parachute cord.








After Sewing.








A winterized Pugsley. I have to wait 2 weeks before I get the rim-strip for my dynamo hub wheel, so I can't commute on it quite yet... too dark. Which stinks, because I really wanted to try out the Jogies this morning. It was 30F in the middle of October!


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Lots of rain yesterday and today... still not on the Pugs, as I won't have the parts to finish off the dynamo wheel until next week. However, I was out on my cross-check with an identical waxed canvas saddle cover. Lots of continuous, soaking rain... the cover worked perfectly. The saddle was bone dry, even after sitting out in the rain all day.

I hear that waxed canvas needs re-waxing every year or so... if true it will be a small price to pay for a quick, easy, robust DIY cover. The Pogies should be just as waterproof. No worry about my brake levers or trigger shifters getting iced this winter.


----------

